# Vostok Running Fast



## slash bikini (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi!

I have a 70's Vostok/Boctok commanders watch - the one with the tank on - that has been running perfectly up until Saturday, when it suddenly began to gain about 5 minutes in every hour! This happened within a few hours of winding it (not exactly sure when).

Has anyone come across thi kind of thing? It is racing away.

I have not yet adjusted it. Is there any kind of trick to removing the back on these? It is the type with 6 notches in the back plate.

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Stewart


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Could be magnetised, if you have a local repairer see if he will put it through the demagnetiser.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, sounds like magnetised to me or dirt on the hairspring. Check the latter first. I had a Poljot that was magnetised and it was VERY irritating. Russian watches don't seem to be as antimagnetic as Swiss. I'm doubtful that the material the movements are made from are as antimagnetic as they might be.

If there is a different view on this can it be backed by saying what grade of material the movements are made from compared to Swiss, rather than just give an opposing opinion.

I'm afraid I stay well clear of Russian watches for this reason, but it is just my opinion.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

if it has had a knock, it could have deformed the hairspring







causing a shorter stroke, hence more beats per second=running fast.

the six notches are for the screwback removal tool, if you don't have one a pair of narrow nosed pliers does the job (with care







),from memory,this watch has a threaded ring that holds the back down, also the case has a notch that recieves a tag on the back-make sure the tag sits into the notch when replacing the back or you'll get frustrated









regards, john.

btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## slash bikini (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!

I got it degaussed, but no improvement. Managed to take the back off and use the adjustment lever but it's still racing. I guess it could be the hairspring then.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum

the adjustment on the regulator will only iron out about 30 seconds a day max, it is a fine adjuster

If it's racing away as you say the most likely problem is the hair spring, it may only need cleaning.

It really is a job for a professional or someone experienced as hair springs are easily damaged.


----------

